# They do a great job helping you with the plans.



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I don't think they could decipher my plans. I just note the essential dimension in a sketch and make a material list from that.

Thanks, Jim


----------



## sawtooth_chad (Nov 13, 2012)

Jim - You'd be surprised what I can decipher. I'd be glad to try. Happy woodworking!


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

This looks interesting…I usually do all my plans in Sketchup. How does this work format wise?


----------



## sawtooth_chad (Nov 13, 2012)

Essentially, we offer an online marketplace where woodworking designers can sell plans. I personally review plans that are submitted for completeness, to make sure that there is enough information and clarity to build from them. We can provide examples and templates as a courtesy if designers need them. We commonly help new designers to complete their first plan by creating material lists, 3D models, dimensioned details, and other components as needed. After the first plan is finished most designers get the hang of things and are able to create subsequent plans on their own, although we are always happy to offer suggestions to make designers more successful. If you already have a detailed Sketchup model, you are probably halfway there. Please let me know if you would like more info, and thanks for asking!


----------



## soccer2010 (Oct 1, 2011)

Chad,
What is the total quantity of plans sold?


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Interesting post thx for the info.


----------



## sawtooth_chad (Nov 13, 2012)

John,

Thanks for the question, and I hope that you had a great Thanksgiving! Without going into specifics, we have been very pleased with the increase in daily visits to the website and plan downloads since Sawtooth Ideas went live in March of this year. Next Tuesday we are releasing iPhone and iPad versions of our interactive plan viewing software for woodworkers, called IdeaRoom, and we expect a big bump in sales at this time. Desktop versions are currently available for free on our website, www.sawtoothideas.com, if you would like to check it out. I design the user interfaces for our website and software packages, and would love to hear any feedback that you are willing to provide.

Thanks again!

Chad


----------



## sawtooth_chad (Nov 13, 2012)

Brad - I took a look at some of the plans on your Facebook page, and you have some great projects. I really like the equipment trunk that holds four guitars. I bought a similar case for some musical equipment several years ago, and remember thinking that it seemed like pretty simple construction for what it cost.

Chad


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks Chad
I never got to build the guitar case..I just couldn't compete with the price that Calzone and the other big companies build them for. I was really excited to try that project..even had a line on a Harbor Freight pneumatic rivet gun for all the riveting! I usually do a pretty detailed SU model of everything I make..I should send you a few of my .SKP's and see if you think I could sell them as plans..


----------



## sawtooth_chad (Nov 13, 2012)

That would be great Brad! You can email me at [email protected]


----------

